# دعوة لمناقشة وحدة التقطير الفراغي Vacuum Distillation



## سامان الساماني (24 أغسطس 2011)

الاخوة المهندسين والفنيين والطلبة الاكارم
راجيا منكم افادتي بخصوص موضوع وحدة التقطيرالفراغي
دعوة مني للمشاركة واغناء هذا الموضوع المهم ليعم الفائدة الجميع
ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترام
اخوكم
سامان الساماني


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (26 أغسطس 2011)

انا عندي معلومات بسيطة عنه
عامة التقطير بيعتمد علي الفرق في درجة حرارة الغليان ودي احيانا بتبقي عالية وكده ممكن معدن البرج ميتحملهاش 
علشان كده بنستخدم ال vacuum Towers علشان ضغطها بيبقي اقل و بالتالي درجة الغليان تقل وكده اقدر احافظ علي معدن البرج


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (29 أغسطس 2011)

سامان الساماني قال:


> الاخوة المهندسين والفنيين والطلبة الاكارم
> راجيا منكم افادتي بخصوص موضوع وحدة التقطيرالفراغي
> دعوة مني للمشاركة واغناء هذا الموضوع المهم ليعم الفائدة الجميع
> ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترام
> ...


 
تم الطلب.. ان ش الله سوف احضر لك مشروع تخرج كامل عن التقطير الفراغي .. وباقرب وقت .. 
:20:
المهندس الميكانيكي


----------



## khaledc (28 فبراير 2012)

I 'am wondering about troubleshooting in vacuum distillation column 
Can any on give me an idea


----------



## أبوبكرمصطفى (28 فبراير 2012)

اعتقد ان استخدام التقطير الفراغي (vaccum distillation ) يتم للحفاظ علي طبيعة المركبات بحيث لا تتعرض للتكسير الحراري بسبب الارتفاع في درجات الحرارة (الغليان) اي تحدث عملية الفصل (التقطير) في درجات حرارة اقل بكثير من درجات الغليان ، ولا اعتقد بوجود علاقة بمعدن العمود او البرج.


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (28 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اثني على ما قاله اخي ابو بكر مصطفى حيث ان معدن البرج ليس له علاقة بالموضوع والهدف هو استخلاص اكبر قدر ممكن من المواد المقطرة باقل درجة حرارة ممكنه للمحافظة على مواصفات المركبات المنتجة دون تحطمها حراريا . اما بخصوص ما سأل عنه الاخ خالد Khaledc فلتشخيص اي عطل يجب معرفة الاعراض اولا وبالتالي يتم تحديد وتشخيص سبب العطل واعتقد ان اعطال هذا النظام مقتصرة على نظام الخلخلة Vaccum ejector وعلى المسخنات Heaters و مضخات الاستخلاص Extraction pumps .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## eyadamk (2 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ... فقط للتاكيد على معلومة المهندس الغباري ... معدن البرج ليس له علاقة ... في المصافي يتم استعمال ابراج التقطير الفراغي للمواد الثقيلة حيث تكون درجات غليان بعض المواد أكبر من درجات تحطمها او تحطم مركبات اخرى حراريا في المزيج المراد تقطيره و بالتالي يتم استعمال الأبراج الفراغية لتقليل الضغط و بالتالي تقليل درجة الغليان لهذه المركبات.


----------

